# Looking for Breeders of captive bred red squirrels in the UK



## PandaBaird12 (May 2, 2017)

We own a large open farm spread over 70 acres in county Antrim NI, and have a 20 acre forest aswell as a smaller orchard and since the farm is already well protected from predators we thought it would be an ideal area to try and reestablish the red squirrel in the region over the coming years, after reading through the legality side of things it's ok to own a captive bred red squirrel and also ok to release it providing the area's grey squirrel population is being kept under control and if there are already a few wild reds living there, as long as they are gradually and safely weaned into the wild, does anyone know of a UK based breeder to contact about purchasing?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I have no idea where you might find a red squirrel breeder but I think its an awesome thing to want to do! 

If I were you I would contact Rewilding Britain for advice reintroducing reds - http://www.rewildingbritain.org.uk/about/our-people. Have you considered reintroducing pine martens as well? Although they are natural predators of red squirrels they actually help them by eradicating grey squirrels.

George Monbiot has done a great article on the subject  https://www.theguardian.com/environ...t-firing-a-shot-pine-martens?CMP=share_btn_fb


----------



## PandaBaird12 (May 2, 2017)

Great, Thanks for that info Noushka!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

PandaBaird12 said:


> Great, Thanks for that info Noushka!


You're most welcome  I hope you'll keep us updated, I'd love to hear how you get on


----------



## Mercgirl (Feb 18, 2017)

What an awesome idea! I've been lucky enough to see red squirrels in the wild, on Anglesey, and they are truly beautiful. 

I wish you every success!


----------



## Steve Atkins (Jan 23, 2020)

PandaBaird12 said:


> We own a large open farm spread over 70 acres in county Antrim NI, and have a 20 acre forest aswell as a smaller orchard and since the farm is already well protected from predators we thought it would be an ideal area to try and reestablish the red squirrel in the region over the coming years, after reading through the legality side of things it's ok to own a captive bred red squirrel and also ok to release it providing the area's grey squirrel population is being kept under control and if there are already a few wild reds living there, as long as they are gradually and safely weaned into the wild, does anyone know of a UK based breeder to contact about purchasing?


Did you have any luck finding a supplier of Red Squirrels. We would like to do the same thing in Argyll.


----------



## Steve Atkins (Jan 23, 2020)

PandaBaird12 said:


> We own a large open farm spread over 70 acres in county Antrim NI, and have a 20 acre forest aswell as a smaller orchard and since the farm is already well protected from predators we thought it would be an ideal area to try and reestablish the red squirrel in the region over the coming years, after reading through the legality side of things it's ok to own a captive bred red squirrel and also ok to release it providing the area's grey squirrel population is being kept under control and if there are already a few wild reds living there, as long as they are gradually and safely weaned into the wild, does anyone know of a UK based breeder to contact about purchasing?


Hi
Did you have any luck finding a supplier ?


----------



## Steve Atkins (Jan 23, 2020)

Did you have any luck finding a supplier ?


----------

